# Rubik's magic 2x3 design.



## Parity (Oct 14, 2009)

Can someone possible show me like a picture or something of the back and front side of the 2x3 magic?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is mine. Seriously, its really not hard to make.


----------



## Parity (Oct 14, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> This is mine. Seriously, its really not hard to make.



Well can you show me the back so I could possibly draw it?
I don't have a printer


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2009)

did you even watch the video? He shows both sides a dozen times. Also your local public library should have a printer.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Oct 14, 2009)

Parity said:


> Ryanrex116 said:
> 
> 
> > This is mine. Seriously, its really not hard to make.
> ...



Well, of course you can draw it. It does not make it worse or anything. (My cousin drew designs for her magic) Just draw a box that is the right size (in this case it is 6x8 inches), draw it, and cut it out.

I assume you have a cube, so you can just draw it.


----------

